# Viva Bow Bag



## jade

Viva Bow Bag: anyone picked this up yet? I found it underwhelmed on the website, but I saw it in Nordstrom today and it is so cute. The puffiness is really pleasant. And it does feel modern and playful. I am very tempted!


----------



## Greenredapple

Though not my style, I have to admit that they do look cute. Do you happen to know what kind of leather is being used? Website states only that it is made of calf leather.


----------



## jade

Greenredapple said:


> Though not my style, I have to admit that they do look cute. Do you happen to know what kind of leather is being used? Website states only that it is made of calf leather.



No, but it was definitely soft and squishy - not a firm leather. I wonder how it'll wear over time. I bet they will depuff a bit.


----------



## TraceySH

jade said:


> Viva Bow Bag: anyone picked this up yet? I found it underwhelmed on the website, but I saw it in Nordstrom today and it is so cute. The puffiness is really pleasant. And it does feel modern and playful. I am very tempted!


Just bought the black and taupe. Will arrive Tuesday & I will review! Here are some pics in the meantime.


----------



## jade

I can't wait for your review!


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> Just bought the black and taupe. Will arrive Tuesday & I will review!



Very curious, as I liked bordeaux


----------



## TraceySH

Ok so I got the box literally 20 minutes before I was leaving for the airport! I stuffed them in my bag and opened last night. Excuse the hotel room lighting & pics. But...I love them! They are REALLY cute & original. Well made, leather is the right amount of soft/ supple vs sturdy. Extremely lightweight. The shoulder strap is adjustable, but only for the shoulder (not long). Inside opens to 2 zipped pockets with an exposed middle compartment perfect for a phone/ masks. The capacity for the small IS small, for me that would be slim wallet (even long one), keys, phone, lip gunk, sunglasses and a few other items. Anyway, very pleased. Might consider more for sure! Price point is amazing.


----------



## Christofle

The colour matching hardware really knocks the design out of the park. I’m liking this spin on the “pillow” bag trend. Subtle but still exciting!


----------



## jade

I think I found my version! I like the tone on tone for all the colors save black! This woven one is a stunner! I also love a little but of gold with black, so this is so me.


----------



## TraceySH

jade said:


> I think I found my version! I like the tone on tone for all the colors save black! This woven one is a stunner! I also love a little but of gold with black, so this is so me.
> 
> View attachment 4879922



My SA says these are coming into the US boutiques the next few days!


----------



## IntheOcean

Thank you for the pictures and the review, @TraceySH! Not sure what it is, but something about this bag is so alluring! I'd say this is the most 'pillowy' look of all the bags that look like pillows. And the colors are absolutely gorgeous, especially that light blue one.


----------



## TraceySH

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you for the pictures and the review, @TraceySH! Not sure what it is, but something about this bag is so alluring! I'd say this is the most 'pillowy' look of all the bags that look like pillows. And the colors are absolutely gorgeous, especially that light blue one.


I agree! I have always "almost" loved Ferragamo, def pick up some things here and there when I am around a boutique, but for my style they aren't usually nail on the head. This one is! I think they kind of pulled ahead of the crowd on this one instead of lagging, if that makes sense. And the classic interpretation is so current. Super fun! The studio and boxyzz are lovely, but this one I think has so much flair!


----------



## jade

TraceySH said:


> My SA says these are coming into the US boutiques the next few days!



Woohoo! I thought I had found my perfect flap bag alternative, also Ferragamo, but had too many pockets for me! I think this one will suit more. 



IntheOcean said:


> Thank you for the pictures and the review, @TraceySH! Not sure what it is, but something about this bag is so alluring! I'd say this is the most 'pillowy' look of all the bags that look like pillows. And the colors are absolutely gorgeous, especially that light blue one.



It is so cute! I love the colors, and I have been gravitating towards taupe these days. But I am sure it is a phase so I need to go with black. The Bordeaux is also really tempting. I love the blue but I kinda never wear blue! There blush is also really nice. This is a winner for me too!


----------



## TraceySH

Ok here are the pics of the woven version....


----------



## Christofle

Is that a bow detail on the inside? The woven one is stunning and probably more structured. Are the chains heavy?@TraceySH


----------



## jade

Oooh.  Those pics of the woven are great. What is the leather like on that one? Is it as soft as the regular one?


----------



## Tasha1

Finally,I saw both the woven bag and the the viva bow one. The woven bag was in a light colour and the viva bow was bordeaux. I like the first one more, the woven leather gives this bag  more sophisticated look. Also the golden chain.
What disturbs me in the viva bow bag the chain, that matches the colour of the leather.
The woven  bag is bigger, but the compartments are rather small and they fit only plate stuff.
The leather quality is great. 
I prefer the woven bag but not sure about the colour.


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> Finally,I saw both the woven bag and the the viva bow one. The woven bag was in a light colour and the viva bow was bordeaux. I like the first one more, the woven leather gives this bag  more sophisticated look. Also the golden chain.
> What disturbs me in the viva bow bag the chain, that matches the colour of the leather.
> The woven  bag is bigger, but the compartments are rather small and they fit only plate stuff.
> The leather quality is great.
> I prefer the woven bag but not sure about the colour.


I would love to see the lighter colors of the woven one! I think they are great bags. A bit smaller than you'd expect, for sure, but as evening/ occasion bags, you can't beat the quality and price point?


----------



## jade

I just ordered the black woven! Hopefully it suits the bill for me.  

I haven’t made it over to any boutiques to check it out in person.


----------



## jade

Christofle said:


> Is that a bow detail on the inside? The woven one is stunning and probably more structured. Are the chains heavy?@TraceySH


I just got my order of the black woven. It is so cute! I think the level of structure is the same. It is still pillowy and soft. The bow has a structured leather and the rest is lambskin like 

Yes it is a little bow on an open pocket. The chain seems to be a nice weight, the bag is so light. You hardly notice it.

The capacity is a little small. I fit my mini purse essentials with a tiny bit of Tetris. I found that flatter items in the back pocket allows more space in the front.

I wish the shoulder strap was a bit longer, but this bag oozes style.


----------



## jade

This new treatment is really cool.


----------



## imunlisted

Just arrived today... working from home so forgive the sweats (although we're probably all living in them now) . This is the small and for reference I'm 5' 2".




Again, went for the black (like my entire Ferragamo collection, as shared in a previous post ). Love the taupe @TraceySH posted! Also loving the subtlety of the tone-on-tone; it's why I love old Bottega and got my black-on-black Saint Laurent Toy Lou Lou... no need to splash flashy logos all over for me.





I wasn't immediately into this "puffy bag" trend, but I guess once we've all seen something so many times it looks less bizarre/more normal. Since I'm a Lou Lou fan, I had considered the Saint Laurent puffer; it's SUPER soft, which made me decide NOT to get it. I'd love to sleep on it... would be scared to use it. The price is almost 2x's (!) and I also wasn't sold on the "V" shape of the flap.




Really happy with the size of and shape of the Viva, which looks even more like a pillow with the way the edges are sewn... leather is soft but more resilient than the usual Ferragamo "calf". Feels like it would just wipe clean. Will update after more use, but love it already.


----------



## Del_Jack

imunlisted said:


> Just arrived today... working from home so forgive the sweats (although we're probably all living in them now) . This is the small and for reference I'm 5' 2".
> 
> View attachment 4929806
> 
> 
> Again, went for the black (like my entire Ferragamo collection, as shared in a previous post ). Love the taupe @TraceySH posted! Also loving the subtlety of the tone-on-tone; it's why I love old Bottega and got my black-on-black Saint Laurent Toy Lou Lou... no need to splash flashy logos all over for me.
> 
> View attachment 4929807
> View attachment 4929808
> 
> 
> I wasn't immediately into this "puffy bag" trend, but I guess once we've all seen something so many times it looks less bizarre/more normal. Since I'm a Lou Lou fan, I had considered the Saint Laurent puffer; it's SUPER soft, which made me decide NOT to get it. I'd love to sleep on it... would be scared to use it. The price is almost 2x's (!) and I also wasn't sold on the "V" shape of the flap.
> 
> View attachment 4929811
> 
> 
> Really happy with the size of and shape of the Viva, which looks even more like a pillow with the way the edges are sewn... leather is soft but more resilient than the usual Ferragamo "calf". Feels like it would just wipe clean. Will update after more use, but love it already.



Hi. I am thinking of getting one but I just have few reservations since I am the type who normally carry a lot of stuff with me and I couldn't find a single review of this bag on youtube.

Anyway, I am 5'1 and have small frame, so I guess the size is quite there (given your modshot).

But would appreciate if you could just spill more info on what could fit inside this bag?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## imunlisted

Del_Jack said:


> Hi. I am thinking of getting one but I just have few reservations since I am the type who normally carry a lot of stuff with me and I couldn't find a single review of this bag on youtube.
> 
> Anyway, I am 5'1 and have small frame, so I guess the size is quite there (given your modshot).
> 
> But would appreciate if you could just spill more info on what could fit inside this bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Yes! Sorry for the delay - I took a few more pictures (below). The shape of this bag is simple but its softness/squishiness makes it interesting.

You can see there's a front zip, an open section, and a back zip (with two pockets). My phone fits perfectly in the center non-zipping pocket; part of the attraction for me - easy in and out, secure without having the extra step of opening the flap AND zipping. However, I noticed that putting something so large and solid/stiff in the center severely limited the stretch/space in the other two pockets - basically, physics/science. So, if you don't plan to put a large, thin brick in the center of the bag, you should be fine (the bag can balloon out a bit more and hold more, but might not look "flat"). Just an additional note this bag is VERY light (i.e. comfortable).

When I carry my phone in it, I usually only put in my BV card case, key fob (key wallet won't fit), and a pen. I could maybe fit sunglasses without a case, but the interior of this bag is also leather and I don't want to scratch it (that said, the outside leather is surprisingly resilient - definitely not like Ferragamo calf or Chanel lambskin, but not as hardy as Saint Laurent matelassé like the LouLou line). Putting your phone in the front or back pockets will also help, but... I just like having it in the middle, where it seems it was made to be.

Hope that helped!


----------



## IntheOcean

jade said:


> This new treatment is really cool.
> 
> View attachment 4909574


Love this!! 


imunlisted said:


> Yes! Sorry for the delay - I took a few more pictures (below). The shape of this bag is simple but its softness/squishiness makes it interesting.
> 
> You can see there's a front zip, an open section, and a back zip (with two pockets). My phone fits perfectly in the center non-zipping pocket; part of the attraction for me - easy in and out, secure without having the extra step of opening the flap AND zipping. However, I noticed that putting something so large and solid/stiff in the center severely limited the stretch/space in the other two pockets - basically, physics/science. So, if you don't plan to put a large, thin brick in the center of the bag, you should be fine (the bag can balloon out a bit more and hold more, but might not look "flat"). Just an additional note this bag is VERY light (i.e. comfortable).
> 
> When I carry my phone in it, I usually only put in my BV card case, key fob (key wallet won't fit), and a pen. I could maybe fit sunglasses without a case, but the interior of this bag is also leather and I don't want to scratch it (that said, the outside leather is surprisingly resilient - definitely not like Ferragamo calf or Chanel lambskin, but not as hardy as Saint Laurent matelassé like the LouLou line). Putting your phone in the front or back pockets will also help, but... I just like having it in the middle, where it seems it was made to be.
> 
> Hope that helped!
> View attachment 4956638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956639


Thank you so much for the review! Congrats on your new bag, it's really gorgeous and looks good on you - not too big, not too small.


----------



## pinkaholicgirl

I just bought the gray color, the leather is so smooth and fluffy 


I am wondering whether over time the paint in chain and bow buckle will chip off?


----------



## wrtau23

Any chance an iPad Pro 11" would fit?


----------



## Meggowaffle

For those that have this bag, how is the wear and tear on the chain? How easily does it chip?


----------



## imunlisted

Meggowaffle said:


> For those that have this bag, how is the wear and tear on the chain? How easily does it chip?


 Sorry for the late reply, but mine is fine!


----------



## pinkaholicgirl

Meggowaffle said:


> For those that have this bag, how is the wear and tear on the chain? How easily does it chip?


So far the chain haven't chipped at all


----------



## glendaPLEASE

I got one a few weeks ago in the fuschia color with fuschia hardwear. i am OBSESSED with it. It's so puffy and easy to use! I love the strap drop and how it sits against the body. Also, it's all leather lined, which is super luxurious. The only drawback is that it doesn't fit as much as it seems like it would, and it has to be hung to be stored. Other than those things, though, it's amazing. Super happy with my purchase!


----------



## jade

Fuchsia sounds so cute!!!


----------

